# HO scale Track question



## Lomax (Jul 28, 2013)

I notice that there are many different brands of track out there. Im not interested in using E-Z track. I read online somewhere awhile back that atlas code 100 track was the best to use. I notice that some is brass and some is nickel silver. Which is better? are other brands of track compatible with it? 
Used track is very easy to get and other than maybe a good cleaning I cant see any reason to spend the extra money on new just for track. 
Thanks
-Will


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

All imo, instaled properly and kept clean all workfine. For switches some are better. Others will have opinions on that. Don


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Brass corrosion is non-conductive, making regular cleaning a must. NS corrosion is conductive, allowing more time between cleanings. I use both--whatever comes in my latest junk box purchase---just use the brass toward the front for easy access and the NS in hard to reach places.

You can see that, once properly weathered and ballasted, it's hard to notice the gold sheen of the brass rail tops...


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

The thing about nickle-silver track is reduced cleaning as it won't tarnish as fast. In my younger days I had a mix of both, used brass for sidings to simulate lower used ones with nickle as the mains. Both choices are fine, go with what you like and enjoy. 

Carl


----------



## Lomax (Jul 28, 2013)

Ok thanks, that gives me a better idea on that part. What about different brands interchanging with each other? what should I look for on that?
Thanks
-Will


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Most low end sectional track...Bachmann, TYCO and Life-Like...will work well with Atlas Snap Track. Others will work with a little prodding. Stay away from the TYCO Tru Steel track, as the name implies, it's made of steel and is quite cranky to work with electrically.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Also stay with the same code of track.


----------

